# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Agree?

## live

I feel really interested in the region of former Yugoslavia, know a bit of its language, and wanna learn more. I'm aware of some conflicts between the countries that often come to separating the similar languages. But many people tell me that it's the same, it has various dialects but showing them as different languages is no more than a political step. So what do you think about this problem? I have always called this language "Bosno-Serbo-Croatian"...

----------


## Wowik

Montenegro dialect of Bosno-Serbo-Croatian  ::

----------


## TATY

It depends how you define a dialect and language. Someone once said 'a language is a dialect with an army' or something like that.

----------

